# Eye issue



## addroddyn (Aug 31, 2015)

So I noticed a strange discoloration in Lemon's left eye. Looking at older pictures, she had it ever since I bought her. It doesn't seem to be bothering her, and she's not acting unusual (then again, I only had her under supervision for two days, so I'm not an authority on what's usual for her). 
What do you guys think? Is something stuck in her eye (if so, I can't really see it), or is this worth a vet visit?
(keep in mind, the camera on my phone over-saturates pictures a bit, her eyelid is not actually this red).

EDIT: I looked for a new vet (and got an idea of the abysmal situation bird owners are in, when it comes to veterinary services). After three "Well, I mean, I studied them at uni, I might as well take a look", I found one who was very amicable and reassuring, so I'm taking her in tomorrow morning. I would still like to hear some opinions, though.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Looks like an inflamed third eyelid to me. I would get this checked out by a vet; if it's not healing on it's own she will more than likely require some sort of medicine. Best of luck with her, she's gorgeous.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

^^I agree, it looks like her third eyelid is inflamed. Almost looks like a cherry eye, like what you would see in dogs.


----------



## addroddyn (Aug 31, 2015)

It indeed turned out to be an inflamed third eyelid. She got some eye drops, and supposedly it will disappear within a few days.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Great job on getting her to a vet! Keep us updated. She's gorgeous.


----------



## adriano (Feb 26, 2016)

Do yourself a favor and go to Whole Foods and get some colloidal silver. I recently had a bunny with an eye infection so bad puss was coming out. This week I had a sever flu and from the flu and life-issue stress my system broke down and I wound up with viral AND bacterial pinkeye. I tried bunny eye drops (same thing prescribed to humans) and it offered a bit of relief and some progress but doctor said it would take 7+ days as it needed to run its course and flush my tear ducts and sinuses. Had colloidal silver around that I bought on sale and never used. Decided to try it since I had nothing to lose. No joke, 4 hours after first application of several drops per eye direct in eye (you have to shake it real well), DRAMATIC INSTANT DIFFERENCE. End of day 1 in reversal. End of day 2 90% gone. Day three no evidence of anything. Three days prior I was literally tearing puss and mucous. Curious, I looked up if it's useable on animals. It is. Get it. Use it. Can't vouch for any other claims about it and I know it's in a grey area but for topical eye infections, it was, for me, literally better than prescription strength antibiotics. I was also on Zpacs when the pink eye broke out and they seemed to do not much at all. I know it was the silver because it just kept getting worse and worse and it did a complete 180 hours after the silver (I stopped the eye drops the night before). Try 1 drop per eye on your bird. It is harmless and very useful.


----------



## addroddyn (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks for the tip. So far, the infection is slowly regressing. I will probably finish the dose prescribed (I have three days to go), then ask the vet about it. But it sure sounds promising!


----------

